# Mavic Maxy Zexillium Shoes?



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone have any experience?
They look like exact copies of later Adidas Adistar shoes. Since Mavic was owned by Adidas they could be the same design.
I have some Sidi Megas and am interested in the wide Maxy version of the Zexillium.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Maxy? Only Mavic would come up with a name for "wide".


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I've ridden Mavic shoes for 3+K now. I have the Pro Road model which is one step down from the Zexyllium. This model takes on weight for increased durability in the shoe upper and a bit more "comfort" per Mavic's literature. There's a lot of little details here that are easy to like; super low sole height (component of overall stack height), mid foot velcro enclosures that are suspended on rubbery cords for secure yet flexible feeling, user replaceable ratchets, comfy heel cup, breathable, roomy toe box. I find them less bulky that Sidi, comfortable to my foot anatomy, and lighter to boot. I crashed in my Mavic shoes and gouged an outline of my LOOK pedal in my right shoe leather, shoes are still going strong but I want to purchase another pair in the near future. I quite like them, but you know how it is... 

Mavic uses foot bed inserts which leave much to be desired, but then again, they all do. I use Pearl Izumi 1:1 footbed inserts in their place.

I did Google Adistar cycling and I can see why you'd think that, there certainly does appear to be some sharing of features.


----------

